# Indiana?



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone on here from Indiana or the surrounding area?


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Born and raised, my friend!! I live in Southwest Indiana.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My parents and grandparents....and great grandparents (mother's side) all grew up and/or lived in Hoosierland. Awesome state - better than the one I am in :lol.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Michiana!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't that where David Letterman comes from? (I don't live in Indiana, so I had to find an angle to gatecrash the thread)


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep, I'm in Northwest Indiana.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hoddesdon said:


> Isn't that where David Letterman comes from? (I don't live in Indiana, so I had to find an angle to gatecrash the thread)


David Letterman is from the Indianapolis area.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, mid-east indiana. My city is on the border of IN/OH, actually. Been here my whole llife.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup. Gary.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Just happened to check this out again and glad I did! Great to see some others from the area.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Isn't that where David Letterman comes from? (I don't live in Indiana, so I had to find an angle to gatecrash the thread)


Yep. He attended Ball State which is where I go to school at! He was here a month ago.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

aiiiehhhh. from griffith.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm near Chicago, so kind of close to Indy? Most of my family grew up there.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

panic bomb said:


> from griffith.


I am sorry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to give a shout out to the peeps in Michiana. A HOLLA to South Bend and Elkhart!


----------



## Livvy (Feb 1, 2012)

Kentuckiana!


----------



## Xanax is from Mars (Feb 12, 2012)

SW Indiana


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm SE Indiana.:wink


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm near SE Indiana (Cincy area).


----------



## Brittany buck (Feb 12, 2012)

*Country girl*

I was born and raised til I was 5 now I'm in Illinois


----------



## rhames (Feb 27, 2012)

Im from Jonestucky (Jonesboro) not too far from Muncie


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this thread up. Come out of the woodwork hoosiers!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I need some friends dammit!


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I'm in East Central not too far from Dayton, Muncie, New Castle, or Indy


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

I lived in Fort Wayne my whole life aside from the four years I spent in Bloomington for college. I finally escaped Indiana a couple of months ago - I now live in Southern California in the LA area. It looks like I may be forced to move back in another month, though. Noooooooooooo :'(


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*raises hand*

There seems to be some sort of unfortunate gravitational force that keeps me here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight said:


> I need some friends dammit!


Don't we all! A Buckeye sending a Hoosiah Holla!!!!!!!



Gusthebus said:


> I'm in East Central not too far from Dayton, Muncie, New Castle, or Indy


Woot Woot *raise the roof!*



Beamer said:


> I lived in Fort Wayne my whole life aside from the four years I spent in Bloomington for college. I finally escaped Indiana a couple of months ago - I now live in Southern California in the LA area. It looks like I may be forced to move back in another month, though. Noooooooooooo :'(


Indiana isn't so bad.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Just giving this thread a little bumpy. Bump, bump, bumparoo!


----------



## Terry1985 (May 19, 2012)

<----- Jeffersonville here.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> There seems to be some sort of unfortunate gravitational force that keeps me here.


I know exactly what you mean. It's pretty peaceful where I live.


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm from Indiana! I live in Fishers right now but will be moving in a few months.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I live near SE Indiana in northern KY.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

bump! can't let this thread die


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in Northwest Indy, about 20 minutes from Chicago.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Bump


----------

